# Eska 1705 5 hp c. 1970 -- oil of grease for gears? Fuel/oil mix?



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got a c. 1970 Eska 1705 C 5 hp motor (s/n: 151054) from my mom (dad bought it back in the day), but the owner's manual was nowhere to be found.

I'm wondering whether to put _oil_ or _grease_ in for the gears. There is one large retaining screw that just says "FILL" by it. No screw below that I saw. There _appeared to be_ oil in there, so I filled it with gear oil.

I've been also using a 32:1 fuel/oil mix, and she ran _great_. Was able to throttle down to 1.5 mph without cutting out, and not as loud as other old motors I've run. A good troller.  

Just wanted to make sure I'm doing the right thing. 

I've been told that today's better quality oils allow a higher fuel to oil mix than originally recommended, so 32:1 should probably be _fine,_ even if the original specs called for 24:1 -- maybe even better to go 50:1, but I'd rather play it safe than sorry.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I used to have a '61 Evinrude 40 hp that called for 25:1 ratio. I tried that and it smoked like a fiend! I too was told that todays oils are much better and 50:1 would be fine. I started running 50:1 and it worked great and a LOT less smoke. I'd say you'll be good running a good quality two cycle oil at 50:1. Running richer than 50:1 though just may foul the plug a little sooner.

John


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, jpollman. 

Actually, the motor hasn't been smoking noticeably at 32:1.

Anyone know about whether to use _oil_ or _grease_ for the gears?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

You dont use grease for gears, you use lower end oil. It's thinker and comes in quarts or squeeze tubes. Any auto parts store will carry it, usually for rear ends of cars but some like "Lucas" are for marine too. As I understand it Lucas is one of the better ones and I chnage mine out every fall, to make sure no water has come in to the lower end, It could freeze and crack the housing or rust your gears if water is in there.
Hope this helps.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, Greenbush future.


----------

